
How 1989 Reshaped the Modern World - cloudyo
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50013048
======
topkai22
I was a young (kindergarten and first grade) navy brat when the wall came
down. I remember the sheer sense of joy and relief that the Cold War was
ending. My community basically existed to support the nuclear forces of the
United States and the knowledge that it had suddenly gotten a lot less likely
that we’d all die in a nuclear fireball was clearly liberating.

